# Pre Roll on Edge



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

So the Edge is TE4 only, that is confirmed. Is anyone using an Edge yet? When hooked up do you get the pre-roll ads? Here is the big question, if you are an "old" Tivo customer can you "opt out" of the pre-rolls on the Edge? Or is the Edge pre-roll for everyone permanently?


----------



## droobie (Nov 14, 2002)

I haven't called to opt out, but when I called to opt out on my Roamio Plus, they told me I'd have to call back to opt out on the Edge and it should be possible.

Supposedly there's some guidelines as to if you can opt out, but I don't know what those guidelines are.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

droobie said:


> I haven't called to opt out, but when I called to opt out on my Roamio Plus, they told me I'd have to call back to opt out on the Edge and it should be possible.
> 
> Supposedly there's some guidelines as to if you can opt out, but I don't know what those guidelines are.


Yes, that is what I'm hoping to find out. If a previous customer is able to buy an Edge and opt out that would be good. So am hoping someone in that situation will get an Edge and try to see what happens.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

droobie said:


> Supposedly there's some guidelines as to if you can opt out, but I don't know what those guidelines are.


Trade secret! 
Actually, I doubt they know themselves. This also makes me wonder if someone who never had a TiVo before their Edge has any recourse.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wigohwt said:


> Trade secret!
> Actually, I doubt they know themselves. This also makes me wonder if someone who never had a TiVo before their Edge has any recourse.


Well IMO that is what they are hoping for in the future. Someone who knows nothing else. I can't say ANYONE would actually "like" the prerolls. So if you are an "old" customer they will probably help ya out, let you opt out. But new customers, well they don't know anything else so would not even ask. It IS funny they call it a "feature". Something to do with the legal agreement I'll bet "we can add, change or remove FEATURES whenever we want". Most people would consider a feature something good though, in this case I don't think so....................


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Some users have slow internet that is good enough to download guide data, but inadequate for streaming video. Not sure if pre roll ads would prevent them from watching shows until they can get the ads disabled. I think Tivo would have to honor all requests to disable the ads. If the pre roll ads require a minimum bandwidth, then Tivo should verify the customer's internet bandwidth before turning on the ads.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

shwru980r said:


> Some users have slow internet that is good enough to download guide data, but inadequate for streaming video. Not sure if pre roll ads would prevent them from watching shows until they can get the ads disabled. I think Tivo would have to honor all requests to disable the ads. If the pre roll ads require a minimum bandwidth, then Tivo should verify the customer's internet bandwidth before turning on the ads.


That is correct. I have DSL. When the ads started I got nothing but a blue spinning circle, the ad never loaded. Heck once I switched to another input and forgot it, 12 hours later I STILL had a blue spinning circle. I called to report, after I called the ads did show up/load and I was able to skip (they must have done something based on what I told them.) I also opted out, that happened about 48 hours later I think. Streaming video, I have the fastest DSL available by me. Ok for SD. HD can be iffy. I'm pretty sure if they ever start providing 4K stream it would not work for me. My speed is supposed to be 6Mbps (is actually about 5Mbps). The other speeds available are 3Mbps and I think 1.5Mbps and 768Kbps  I doubt any of the other speeds would be good for any streaming. And you only get 150GB a month, that is the most you can get with the package. Anything over that is billed $1 per GB (whew, how about a couple TB at that rate) and could get VERY expensive, that blue spinning circle for 12 hours worried me but it worked out ok.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> That is correct. I have DSL. When the ads started I got nothing but a blue spinning circle, the ad never loaded. Heck once I switched to another input and forgot it, 12 hours later I STILL had a blue spinning circle. I called to report, after I called the ads did show up/load and I was able to skip (they must have done something based on what I told them.) I also opted out, that happened about 48 hours later I think. Streaming video, I have the fastest DSL available by me. Ok for SD. HD can be iffy. I'm pretty sure if they ever start providing 4K stream it would not work for me. My speed is supposed to be 6Mbps (is actually about 5Mbps). The other speeds available are 3Mbps and I think 1.5Mbps and 768Kbps  I doubt any of the other speeds would be good for any streaming. And you only get 150GB a month, that is the most you can get with the package. Anything over that is billed $1 per GB (whew, how about a couple TB at that rate) and could get VERY expensive, that blue spinning circle for 12 hours worried me but it worked out ok.


Tivo might need to specify a minimum data transfer rate needed to use the DVR. Or maybe test the transfer rate as part of guided setup.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Or just don't impose things on the DVR that the connection speed won't allow.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

It seems odd that the ads are streamed real-time from the internet. Given that a tivo is a DVR, you’d think it would download a selection of ad clips and store them locally during the nightly service calls. 

If they insist on doing the prerolled ads, at least make them more seamless. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

lhvetinari said:


> It seems odd that the ads are streamed real-time from the internet. Given that a tivo is a DVR, you'd think it would download a selection of ad clips and store them locally during the nightly service calls.
> 
> If they insist on doing the prerolled ads, at least make them more seamless.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That makes sense, a good idea. Except maybe for one thing. If they are constantly downloading clips/ads to your Tivo they will be using your internet. And you have no control over what they download and how much. If you have a limited plan like my DSL with 150GB a month with $1 a GB after that. They could conceivably download a load of cr*p that could put me over my limit. And I'd have no control over it, all of a sudden a $1000 internet bill for a month and wondering what happened (with 150GB cap and $1 a GB after that 1.15TB in a month would get you a $1000 bill since you'd be going 1000GB over your limit). Doubt they would be downloading a TB of ads but even 100GB would put me over my limit as I normally use 30-60GB a month (with no streaming).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> That makes sense, a good idea. Except maybe for one thing. If they are constantly downloading clips/ads to your Tivo they will be using your internet. And you have no control over what they download and how much. If you have a limited plan like my DSL with 150GB a month with $1 a GB after that. They could conceivably download a load of cr*p that could put me over my limit. And I'd have no control over it, all of a sudden a $1000 internet bill for a month and wondering what happened (with 150GB cap and $1 a GB after that 1.15TB in a month would get you a $1000 bill since you'd be going 1000GB over your limit). Doubt they would be downloading a TB of ads but even 100GB would put me over my limit as I normally use 30-60GB a month (with no streaming).


But you're going to have a modicum of that data consumption anyway, with the streaming of the ads.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> But you're going to have a modicum of that data consumption anyway, with the streaming of the ads.


Yep, but you have some control over that, if getting near cap I guess you'd have to stop watching your recordings to avoid the pre-rolls (geez, crazy huh?) until month rolls over and you start fresh. If doing downloads in background you have no control (other than disconnecting your internet if you get near the cap). I have the "best" DSL available here, with the highest cap, 150GB. Not sure about those with lower speeds, used to be they had a lower cap. I don't do any (well very little) streaming and I use about 30-60GB a month, Tivo stuff/guide updates and computer. Computer is probably mostly those videos that load on almost every web page now (and occasional OS/browser/plug in updates). I'm sure there are some DSL customers that DO stream some and approach their 150GB limit. For those even small background ad downloads by Tivo could put them over the limit. That $1 a GB over the 150GB cap could add up FAST.

I still like the idea of doing the downloads in advance so no spinning circles if you have the pre-rolls. Doubt it would affect MOST internet users but it could affect some, especially if they increase the size/amount of ads in the future. What happened to the good old days of recording shows then watching them with no ads and no worrying about data caps?  Streaming, expect ads and/or fees but recording and watching TV shows/movies? Pull out the VCR?


----------

